# drywall



## wili1983 (Aug 24, 2012)

I need help to estimate jobs. I have been doing some estimating, but they don't call me. I'm wondering if my pricing is too high.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I never wonder of my prices are too high.
The only time I'm ever mad at myself is when I priced a job too low.
Price it at what you're comfortable with.
There's no such thing as a set rate. Everybody charges differently.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

And remember that we are artist so we should never accept being paid by the hour


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

wili1983 said:


> I need help to estimate jobs. I have been doing some estimating, but they don't call me. I'm wondering if my pricing is too high.


Pricing, maybe. &/or might be your presentation - eg. your company name, your appearance, your seeming unsureness, 'overselling' yourself by saying too much, saying the wrong things, ........, that also might have them not calling you.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Is this your first attempt in doing drywall on your own? Have you worked for someone else? Do they know the second you walk in the door you are the real deal? Are they convinced you know what you are doing? Do you count the rock like this is your first time? I am really just saying the same thing JustMe said.  Make sure they know without a doubt that you are a professional and are here to do the absolute best you can to make their job special. They are the most important person you are speaking to at this very moment. Do not answer your cell phone in front of a customer. Silence the ringer and don't even look who is calling.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Exactly what those guys said!
I've said it before and I'll say it again, you're not selling a product or a service. You're selling yourself! Sell yourself, sell the job. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

If you took off the motley crue tank top and put on some cologne to cover the smell of cheap mexican marijuana you'd probably see your luck take a change for the better.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> If you took off the motley crue tank top and put on some cologne to cover the smell of cheap mexican marijuana you'd probably see your luck take a change for the better.


Or maybe tell em it comes with a free bag of Marshmellows hey slim?:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Or maybe tell em it comes with a free bag of Marshmellows hey slim?:whistling2:


Maybe so, I should try it next time when submitting a bid or an estimate. "Here you go sir/maam. What are these for? It's company policy to give away a free bag of marshmallows with every estimate! Enjoy!"

I can see the work rolling in!

_Yaa__aa__aaaa__aaaa__aaaaa__aaaaY_
Marshmallows!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> If you took off the motley crue tank top and put on some cologne to cover the smell of cheap mexican marijuana you'd probably see your luck take a change for the better.


That new avatar of yours, Slim.....didn't by chance affect your posting style?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> If you took off the motley crue tank top and put on some cologne to cover the smell of cheap mexican marijuana you'd probably see your luck take a change for the better.


What's wrong with my Motley Crue tank top!?


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> What's wrong with my Motley Crue tank top!?


motley crue..and it's a tank top, that just screams ****!!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> motley crue..and it's a tank top, that just screams ****!!:yes:


Hahaha! I was joking bro.
Although I do love Motley Crue! Awesome rock band!
I don't have any tank tops however.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> What's wrong with my Motley Crue tank top!?


Ummmm.....everything?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> That new avatar of yours, Slim.....didn't by chance affect your posting style?


Let's hope so, I've been a Pinko liberal for far too long now.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! I was joking bro.
> Although I do love Motley Crue! Awesome rock band!
> I don't have any tank tops however.


We know, you half to bring women home to find a tank top in your bed

OOppps, I'm not suppose to pick on you for one month:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> We know, you half to bring women home to find a tank top in your bed
> 
> OOppps, I'm not suppose to pick on you for one month:whistling2:


Making observations isn't picking on.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

You guys are hillarious....


----------



## Drywall (Sep 7, 2012)

Like I tell most people. "You are in business.. Act like your are in business". Not many people want to see someone showing up in a wrinkly tank top and jean shorts. They want to see professionalism and they want the professionals at a cheap price. Plain and simple..... Get to know your clients!!!!!!!...... Get bid results and crunch numbers..... Take the low bid and see if it's possible you could have done the job for that. It's all about figuring out your competition. Some guys have no overhead some guys have too much overhead. Strategize against your competitors. Relationships help a ton!!!! Even if you don't get the job they may give you usable knowledge for the next one. Good luck to ya. It's tough out there.


----------

